# Jotul ventless LP heater



## peedenmark7 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm curious if the Jotul  ventless firelight is as bad for you as some of the other cheapy ventless LP heaters ? Ventless is ventless correct ? Either way you are breathing the exhaust ?

I thought these were illegal in most states.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 20, 2012)

FYI, I've NEVER seen a Jotul Gas Stove that wasn't either B-vent or Direct Vent. There are NONE of the House Vented (aka Vent Free) units even listed on the Jotul website...


----------



## peedenmark7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Daksy,
Take a look at this CL posting, not the first I have seen like this.

http://madison.craigslist.org/app/3214067234.html


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 20, 2012)

peedenmark7 said:


> Daksy,
> Take a look at this CL posting, not the first I have seen like this.
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/app/3214067234.html


 
Interesting. The Hearth company I worked for did not sell, service or recommend house vented appliances, so it's no wonder I never ran across one. Learn somethin new every day!


----------



## jotulguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Those were offered a little over a decade ago. There are people out there on both sides of the fence on the vent free units. I would recommend doing some research and keep in mind that the unit you are looking at is already over a decade old. It could get hard to find parts in the not that distant future.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am not interested in it, but find it odd that at least in WI,  it is illegal to install one of these,  yet stores can sell them.

This thing looks just like my older Firelight DV save for no vent. I've seen a bunch of these in WI, MI, MN sell for $300.  One would think the cast iron parts would be worth that?
Then again how many folks are out there looking for them.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 16, 2012)

they used to be illegal in NYS but stores could sell them.  Never understood it.  (they are legal now).

Ventless is ventless is ventless.  No matter who makes it, the combustion byproducts end up in the room.  Although, I think maybe some of the mfg's like vermont castings or jotul might have had higher quality parts in them, making them a little safer as far as o2 sensors and such.


----------

